# Looking for Central IA herdshare



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anybody know a farmer in the central Iowa area (hopefully within 30 miles or so of Des Moines/West Des Moines) who runs a herdshare program for milk, preferably grass-fed? I found one farm that looks excellent, but they are in southeastern Iowa, several hours from here...too far to drive weekly for milk.

Bonus points if the farmer also sells eggs, poultry, or other products.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Selling raw milk off the farm is illegal in Iowa. Breaking the law can have serious consequences for the farmer, so I don't know if you will find many that do it. It is a huge risk, and the herdshare thing isn't legal here.

The only way around it is if the farmer is a close friend and trusts you, he or she might make a deal.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Really? I thought Iowa was one of a few states where herdshares were legal.

Regardless, I don't care either way if the milk is raw or pasteurized.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, you can get pasteurized, unhomogenized milk at some stores, health food and hippy-dippy food co-ops will have it. We have a creamery with it's own store, in Waukon, that I can get pasteurized, non-homogenized milk from, for cheesemaking.

Iowa is VERY strict about milk, even more than Cali is, which surprised me when we moved here. (But Iowa is VERY liberal about selling homemade pies, cakes, breads, cookies, and jams/jellies made in your own kitchen.) 

Milk is pasteurized and homogenized at the creamery, not on the farm. Since you're by Des Moines, you might look for that kind of creamery or local store. I hope you find the milk you want!


----------

